# Exercise during 2ww



## chermster (Aug 26, 2009)

Has incem on Thurs. Should I go to the gym?


----------



## Shoegal (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Cher,

I don't know the answer to this but I have had the same dilemma...I had IUI week before last...on my 2ww and nearly there  

I really enjoy my aerobics classes and went last Monday, some people are saying I should not of gone and need to rest but I was careful and made sure I did'nt push myself.  If I miss it I feel sluggish and it helps keep my stress levels down, so decided it was the lesser of two evils. 

Anyway wishing you lots of luck  and sending you lots of


----------



## chermster (Aug 26, 2009)

Shoegal - not long for you now keeping everything crossed for you. 
I think I may wait this week and go next week. It's so difficult to know what to do. I am totally the same as you and find exercise a good way to relax. Maybe if I just sit on a bike and take it easy. I am avoiding baths and saunas though.


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to say that I'm pg with my second baby, both conceived via IUI.  Both my BFPs came after exercising more during the 2ww than those 2wws in which i took it easy.  I ran and went to the gym when I got pg with my dd and this time I did the gym and spinning classes (and as I was convinced that I wouldn't be getting a BFP I can't even say I took it easy either.)  

I really think that if it's your month then it's your month, and exercise won't stop you getting pregnant.  On the other hand, don't do anything that you would blame a BFN on.

Good luck to you both - sending you lots of    for BFPs.

NM.


----------



## chermster (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks - inspiring story and lovely to hear of your success. I will visit the gym later in the week, but take it easy. I think I need to get the blood circulating!


----------



## chermster (Aug 26, 2009)

BFP for me! 

I didn't go to the gym after incem during 2ww in the end but had being going 3 times a week in run up and completely given up drinking, (cut out caffiene completely for 6 months prior) and was eating healthy diet (no takeways). Nurse thought this got me in good shape. My advice now is do what feels right for you. I do think I was mentally prepared the scond time around as I knew what to expect so could manage my emotions better and didn't go into every scan expecting progress.

Good luck to everyone and babydust to you all


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

congratulations Chermster!
i also had a   this cycle.  i was amazed, first cycle i virtually stayed in bed for two days after basting, this time i had such a problematic cycle that i was convinced it wouldn't work so i was out running around with my nephews less than two hours afterwards.  I think if its going to work, it will work regardless of how active or not you are.


----------



## chermster (Aug 26, 2009)

FANTASTIC!!! Congratulations.


----------

